# WOC - MUFE Face & Body Foundation - What concealer combo do you use?



## MissAlphaKitty (Sep 29, 2008)

WOC - MUFE Face & Body Foundation 

I just picked up #32 MUFE Face & Body
but haven't figured out what concealer to use with it

What Foundation/Concealer combo do you use?


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Right now this is what I use.  I still am using my MAC concealers in NW45 and NC45.  I use the NW45 to shape my brows and the NC45 for the under eye and to help mask my pores...


----------



## Lucenah (Jan 26, 2009)

I use that same shade too. 
I know this sounds a bit crazy but I use Jane concealer - you know, that super cheap-o, oil-free stuff in the little squeeze tube that you can get from Loblaws / Superstore / Zellers.  I use Light / Medium and it works great to cover up my old dark spots from acne.  
I don't use it under my eyes though, so I wouldn't know how well it works there.


----------



## l1onqueen (Feb 4, 2009)

Just got matched for this...#6?! I'm an NC45 it looked okay in the store, but of course she their was only a few lines near my jawline.  I cant wait to try it this weekend. I normally use Studio fix concealer in NC42 for under eye circles, but to be honest Im not crazy about the results.


----------

